# Durable clipless pedals with walkable SPD cleats and float?



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

I always wear out the left pedal (which I unclip at stops) without doing much to the right side and no appreciable changes to the bearings. 

Are there any more durable pedals (versus Ultegra SPDs circa 1996 and a couple pairs of Ritchey Road Logics since then)? Bebops have a different configuration and are allegedly walkable; has any one confirmed that? Time Atac?

My current left Ritchey Road Logic doesn't have much metal remaining on the outside where it engages the cleat and has started to get too sloppy.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you deadset on road gear?

Because after more miles I can count I'm still using my original (circa 1998) SPD M535's with mountain shoes (very walkable). I also always unclip my left pedal. Most of my miles have been on the road. I just picked up a set of M520's for dirt cheap and am happy with them as well (so far) for a second bike.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm using inexpensive Wellgo SPD mtn bike pedals on my commuter bike, and they are about 10 years old with the original cleats.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

skyphix said:


> Are you deadset on road gear?


Nah. I'm thinking that I'll get twice the mileage out of double-sided pedals.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Shimano XT pedals are durable and mountain shoes are more walkable. The M540's seem to be fine pedals too. For commuting use SPD mountain pedals are great as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, plain old SPDs are pretty darned hard to wear out.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Shimano M520 SPD Pedals work great and are not expensive and occassionally on sale.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I use Shimano *A*-520 on my commuter since they are pretty light and cheap.

No need to wear out Ultegra cleats for commute duty.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought m520 pedals to go on my mtb but they've ended up on my road bike. No problems. Use them with Specialized Tahoe BG mtb shoes. Had I known I was going to go clipless for the road I would have probably made different choices but I really have no complaints and plan on staying with both the spd's and shoes until they wear out. :thumbsup: for both. HTH


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Crank Bros Candy pedals with MTB shoes. I finally decided to replace my cleats after about 5-7 years of commuting. That includes walking through a concrete parking garage from the bike rack to my office. Yes, they have soft brass cleats, but they barely touch the ground when you walk or put your foot down because they are flat and recessed below the shoe treads. A good amount of float, much easier in and out than SPDs, especially with the bit of platform on the pedal, and no adjustments to deal with. I have them on my road bike, my commuter and my MTB, and love them. Prior to buying my first set of Candies, I had SPDs and hated them.


----------



## Insight Homewood (Aug 15, 2013)

This happens to be my first post to the board and it is a bit timely. I have 2007 version Crank Bros Candy pedals on my road bike. I just went over 4500 miles of riding with them. Just two days ago the spring on my right pedal broke, where it makes the sharp bend on the end of the coil. I happened to catch this thread using a google search. I often mashed my foot onto the pedals (yes, the pedals are easy to clip into that way). Frankly, though, I consider a spring breaking to be a flaw in that particular spring. I don't think it was a normal failure. At least I don't think so based on what searching I did for broken springs on Crank Brothers pedals. That said, I am not alone in having a spring break. Now that I am in the market for new pedals I am wondering if I would make a better choice with a different system than Crank Brothers.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

I use Time ATAC with mtb shoes on all my bikes for all my rides

it's a bulletproof setup


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Insight Homewood said:


> This happens to be my first post to the board and it is a bit timely. .


No it's not -- you're responding to a 3.5 year old post. I'd bet the guy has made up his mind at this point ...


----------



## Insight Homewood (Aug 15, 2013)

pmf said:


> No it's not -- you're responding to a 3.5 year old post. I'd bet the guy has made up his mind at this point ...


While true, for me it is timely; I figure more than one person who visits this forum wants to know about our experiences with clipless pedals.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Insight Homewood said:


> While true, for me it is timely;* I figure more than one person who visits this forum wants to know about our experiences with clipless pedals*.


Well, you got that part right. It is a much-discussed family of topics. Do a search, and you'll find dozens of threads, mostly beginning with, "what pedal should I buy?" or "when will I stop falling over?" ;-)


----------

